# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  المنتخب يخسر امام السعودية

## RED PLANET

*خسر المنتخب الناشئ السوداني مباراته مع المنتخب السعودي بنتيجة 4/3
وبذلك يخرج من المنافسة

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نتمني ان لا تثنيهم هذة الخسارة فقد ادوا مباريات قوية
استحقوا عليها الثناء والشكر من كل السودان

*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هدف الفوز للسعودية جاء في الدقيقة 90
*

----------


## ابولين

*نعم لعبوا مبارة جميلة وكانوا مسيطرين علي المباراة 0 بس الاهداف كانت سهلة وبطريق كربونية 00النتيجة غير عادلة والحكم كان متحامل علينا 00 والمدرب لم يصحح اخطا الشوط الاول الدفاعية
                        	*

----------


## فرينكو

*بس كيف يحافظوا عل هؤلاء الشباب
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هزيمة بشرف حسب افادة الاخوة الاعضاء
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله لانلومهم ادو مباريات جميله وامتعونا اتمنى لهم مذيد من التقدم
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*معليش
اكيد الجاي احلي
*

----------


## مناوي

*               القادم   احلي باذن الله  
*

----------


## احب المريخ

*معليش يا شباب المستقبل
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيلعبون على المركز الثالث نتمنى لهم التوفيق خصوصا انهم خرجوا بشرف امام البلد المنظم
لابد من الاهتمام بهم وعدم التفريط فيهم لانهم مستقبل السودان الكروي باذن الله
هم ومنتخب الشباب اللعب في المغرب
*

----------

